# How can i raise GSD to be good guard dog?



## Andrew_C (Nov 3, 2011)

Im trying to raise my dog to protect house because there has been alot of robberies in my neighbor hood.. dont comment if ur not going to help


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Andrew_C said:


> Im trying to raise my dog to protect house because there has been alot of robberies in my neighbor hood.. *dont comment if ur not going to help ;*)


Good you put that up front.
How old is your dog? Is it male or female? What is its background? Do you think it has the temperament to do the job? Have you looked into any formal training?


----------



## catz (Dec 10, 2010)

The only way to get a dog that is willing to guard a house (barking at the door) is if he lives in the house and feels very bonded to his pack. That gives him a reason to bark. Your best bet is to go to classes and socialise the pup to many people. The training will create a strong bond and the socialisation will teach him to recognise the usual behaviour of "Good people" and easily spot the behaviour of a "Bad person". 
Remember that dogs that are left out in a yard to guard a house usually react with fear aggression and lack of confidence. You want a dog with confidence and a sense of security in itself so it reacts when needed and not all the time. You want it to warn the baddies to stay away and not just flip out on anyone that comes near you and your home. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Andrew_C (Nov 3, 2011)

he is 6 months right now ..i know he is still a pup ..he is a male..yes i think he has the temperament ..and i have no money for the training ..Any suggestions?


----------



## catz (Dec 10, 2010)

Well you will need to researching how to train basic obedience and look for some cheap classes near you. That is the important training. 
In all honesty you dont need to train a GSD to give a warning bark when they see someone, most will do this just to gives you heads up. If you are looking for your pup to do more then you will need to find a Shutzhund group in your area and train with them. There is no other way around it. You CANNOT do that type of training alone under any circumstances. Sorry but you wont get any other step by step training advice for guard dogs here. It is a dangerous thing to embark on alone without any other prior knowlledge. Find a group in your area and start saving.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Lots of training classes and socialization will help to give you a solid dog. You want a dog who is well socialized because otherwise they either might just cower in a corner or mistake a friend for a threat.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Raise the dog as part of your family, bond closely with it, and train him in the protection sport of Schutzhund. Socialize very well, and nurture a stable mind.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Serious question: which is more important to you, your dog's life or your stuff? Because that effects the kind of training you want to do. Do you want your dog to look scary and bark when he hears a strange noise, or do you want him to engage an armed intruder and give his life for your laptop? These are two totally different training approaches. The first one is basically free and nearly all GSDs will do it; the second is rather expensive.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

ok i need t o just say tho genetics is really important like my dog guards like a beast but thats her bloodline while my friends dog no matter what they do pet byb bloodline just doesnt have it in them to guard so the dog needs to have that edge or have it in them other than that there are things u can to do to encourage it 

just praise your dog when they bark at the door give them a treat and make them feel good. your dog is so young though so might want to wait a bit and see real protection doesnt come out till after 18 months remember so anything u see now is fear response so u do not want to encourage fear that will make ur dog more fearful so wait it out till ur dog is a bit older u want ur dog to be brave


I dont do this with my dog cause she does it naturally and has strong guarding instincts but i have seen it done many times.


----------



## sharkey19 (Sep 25, 2011)

I have to agree with Emore on this one. You have a GSD, that should probably be enough to act as a deterrent to anyone considering robbing a house. Really, I doubt anyone in their right mind would try to break into a house with any type of large dog. Most dogs (there may be exceptions, but I have yet to see it), would bark and growl if there was an intruder. There isn't really any training involved in that (I wouldn't try to train my dog to bark, they should do that on their own. I think if you start encouraging barking all the time, then they will bark when it isn't important). 

If you want your dog to engage with that intruder, than that takes extensive training. I wouldn't try to do that on your own without professional help, or you may just end up with an aggressive dog.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Also, a robber will more than likely rob a house that has NO DOG, than a house that has a dog.


----------



## kitmcd (Aug 31, 2011)

I think a barking dog (especially a large breed) is a huge deterrent. Recently, I had a deputy at our door. My boxer/pit was at the window barking. The deputy said "I don't know if you have an alarm system, but if you do you don't need it... with that dog I sure wouldn't enter"


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Andrew_C said:


> ..and i have no money for the training ..Any suggestions?


Yes, save up your money until you CAN afford the training.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Wait - do you have two puppies? :thinking: Just yesterday you were asking questions about your 3 month old puppy and today you're asking about your 6 month old puppy.


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

We have a female GSD that has gone through many obedience classes, loves people, goes everywhere with us, and is an sweet gentle dog. Buuutt.... if a stranger comes to the door or she hears a strange noise in the night, all **** breaks loose. Her teeth are out and she will not let that person in the door until we accept them into the house. (and we know this because strange people have tried to walk into our house before with no warning.) She has never bitten and I'm not sure that she actually would but I have no doubt that is quite the deterrent. She does this because we are tightly bonded pair and she has never had any formal bite/protection training. 

I agree with catz in that you should not try and do protection training on your own or you're going to end up with a loaded gun that you don't know how to handle. Protection training is not just teaching your dog to bite on command, there is a whole lot more to it. Please don't try and do this on your own! Good luck with your boy  Trust him, love him, train him, socialize him and he WILL protect you.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

3 months or 6 months? Different dogs?

How do you think a dog is going to protect your house if he's living outside?
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...i-get-my-gs-puppy-sleep-inside-dog-house.html


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

How many dogs do you have? Is that why you have the 3 month old puppy sleeping outside? Do you think he will learn to "guard' the house this way?

As stated already, the best way to have your dog protect you is to bond with him. This happens through training, socializing and allowing the pup to live inside with you. My girl has only had basic obedience and the training I do with her, no "formal" protection training but when she is in the car with me, she does not like strangers approaching the car when I am in it. She barks ferociously if they do and she only does this IF I am in the car. If I am not in the car, she could care less. If someone comes to the door, she barks like crazy and I can tell if someone is outside the fence, again, she barks like mad. I have no doubt if someone came into the house she would try to protect me. I say try, because it is actually my job to protect her. Her job is to warn me and then my job is to actually do the protecting. 

But I digress, unless you are willing to put forth the time and money into formal training in protection then the best thing you can do is to bond with your dog. And not every dog is cut out for formal protection training anyway. So, bring your pup in the house. Save your money so you can afford at least basic obedience and start working with him (or them) yourself. Train, train, train and socialize, socialize, socialize and establish and nurture the bond between the 2 of you and you will be surprised at how protective your dog will be of you and your family.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

pets4life said:


> ok i need t o just say tho genetics is really important like my dog guards like a beast but thats her bloodline while my friends dog no matter what they do pet byb bloodline just doesnt have it in them to guard so the dog needs to have that edge or have it in them other than that there are things u can to do to encourage it
> 
> just praise your dog when they bark at the door give them a treat and make them feel good. your dog is so young though so might want to wait a bit and see real protection doesnt come out till after 18 months remember so anything u see now is fear response so u do not want to encourage fear that will make ur dog more fearful so wait it out till ur dog is a bit older u want ur dog to be brave
> 
> ...


Some more punctuation would make it easier to understand what you are trying to say!


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Andrew_C said:


> Im trying to raise my dog to protect house because there has been alot of robberies in my neighbor hood.. dont comment if ur not going to help


Well I guess I'm not helping and still gonna comment. You haven't provided enough details.! As many have said, just to have a barking dog is a major deterrent. What do you want the dog to do == attack? If you have no money for that sort of specialized training, then you should be content to have a dog that'll bark. No offense, but you won't do it right, you won't teach the dog to only bite certain people, you'll end up teaching it to bite all people who enter the house. 



pets4life said:


> ok i need t o just say tho genetics is really important like my dog guards like a beast but thats her bloodline while my friends dog no matter what they do pet byb bloodline just doesnt have it in them to guard so the dog needs to have that edge or have it in them other than that there are things u can to do to encourage it
> 
> just praise your dog when they bark at the door give them a treat and make them feel good. your dog is so young though so might want to wait a bit and see real protection doesnt come out till after 18 months remember so anything u see now is fear response so u do not want to encourage fear that will make ur dog more fearful so wait it out till ur dog is a bit older u want ur dog to be brave
> 
> I dont do this with my dog cause she does it naturally and has strong guarding instincts but i have seen it done many times.


Sorry, dude, calling bs here. Some bloodlines already know how to do this? C'mon. 18 months, is that your magical number? Really? Your post is hard to follow, do you believe in punctuation? You want to encourage a young dog to bark at the door with a treat? Gee, have fun with that behaviour later.!



Cassidy's Mom said:


> Yes, save up your money until you CAN afford the training.


Yes, pleassseeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



robk said:


> Some more punctuation would make it easier to understand what you are trying to say!


True. I may have lost the meaning trying to wade thru that mess.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

pets4life said:


> ok i need t o just say tho genetics is really important like my dog guards like a beast but thats her bloodline while my friends dog no matter what they do pet byb bloodline just doesnt have it in them to guard so the dog needs to have that edge or have it in them other than that there are things u can to do to encourage it
> 
> just praise your dog when they bark at the door give them a treat and make them feel good. your dog is so young though so might want to wait a bit and see real protection doesnt come out till after 18 months remember so anything u see now is fear response so u do not want to encourage fear that will make ur dog more fearful so wait it out till ur dog is a bit older u want ur dog to be brave
> 
> ...



You can't say that just because a dog comes from a byb that means they won't be protective. My girl came from a byb and she is protective. With a byb you DON'T know what you will end up with since they are not breeding for any specific traits and they are not breeding out undesirable traits. It's a crapshoot. I got lucky, I know that but Dharma is protective. 

I am also going to echo what the others have said about your post as well. Please start using punctuation and capitalization. That is very hard to read and understand. Thank you.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

The best guard dogs are those that are raised in the house/family, well socialized, bold and confident pups used to any and all situations. Well bonded with their families, with training WITH their family to help with this.

Dogs that are abandoned in the yard are fearful (won't do anything with a scary stranger), bark at anything and everything (squirrel, blowing leaf, burglar) so all the family/neighbors learn to ignore it all the time, AND...

*all the really smart criminals know we people TEND to keep our valuables in the home. So they love love love when we 'stupid humans' chain the dog in the yard cause they know they have plenty of free time to go through the house!*

Did you bother to go back and read all the responses in your other thread about your attempts/problems with keeping your 3 month old GSD puppy alone in the yard? If you would listen and learn instead of continuing with a decision that will NOT give you the ultimate goal of 'Home Protection' you may end up with a great dog AND home protection by

Training/teaching your puppy and keeping it in the house!!!!


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> The best guard dogs are those that are raised in the house/family, well socialized, bold and confident pups used to any and all situations. Well bonded with their families, with training WITH their family to help with this.
> 
> Dogs that are abandoned in the yard are fearful (won't do anything with a scary stranger), bark at anything and everything (squirrel, blowing leaf, burglar) so all the family/neighbors learn to ignore it all the time, AND...
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

I know you said not to comment if we didn't want to help/have suggestions but what are you looking for? Everyone is telling you HOW to do it but you don't want to hear it. Only a very few have the personaity to actually attack and do actual protection the rest will bark and alert you. The only way to get a dog that will know what to bark at is to bring it in and make it a part of the family give it obediance training and socialize it like crazy. If I remember right your the one who ties the dog to the dog house when some peope come over correct? That is not gonna help the dog will bark but will bark at everything and you will either learn to ignore it or you will start correcting the dog when its barking at some random thing and then you will teach the dog barking is bad so it will ignore the person walking into your house to steal everything. Also as MRL said if the dog is outside people are competely free to take everything in your home and all the barking in the world won't matter unless you're home and sure at that point you will probably know the person is already inside with you.

There are steps you have to take sometimes you cant just make something happen no matter how bad you want it. It's like saying I want to be a millionaire but never want to work or play the lottery please tell me how to do it but don't comment unless you can help I don't want to put any effort forth to make it happen.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Yup, though I was not looking for a guard dog, I really started learning what it takes to have a true trained protection dog when I started training with Schutzhund/Protection trainers. I can see it's a process that requires much more....but now I know just enough to understand the work and training that goes into a dog for protection.

The little bit of knowledge I have gained has shown me how much more I need to learn....

It's one of those things in life that you can't understand until you take the time to learn and dive into it. There's no getting around it.

OP- You either have the dog as a companion, part of the family and to give alerts to warn you if someone is around your house (nothing wrong with that) or you find a way to gather the money and go into training (if you want a dog which also does protection)....so you too can see how much you have to learn, as others have pointed out. That is the helpful advice you are being given......from one newbie to another...think about it, O.K.?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

people can command on whatever they want too. if
it's helpfull use it if it's not ignore it. you don't have any say
in what people can comment on.

your dog is 6 months old it could be to young
for any kind of protection. some GSD's are more
distinctly protective than others. some GSD's aren't propective
at all. the best way to have a PP dog is to find a trainer.
there's books and videos about how to train a PP but
i think having a trainer is the best way to go. give your
dog some time. the protection might come out in her.
whatever it is i want to be protected from i want my dog
to be protected from it also.



Andrew_C said:


> Im trying to raise my dog to protect house because there has been alot of robberies in my neighbor hood.. dont comment if ur not going to help


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

. I never said byb won't be protective I mean't to say genetics an important part in it wow dont get so emotional and butt hurt i was not trying to be insulting. I am just talking personal experience here not saying it is set in gold. 


18 months is when I was told it starts to come out at. Again 6 months seems to young. JMHO. If you want debate that go on the leerburg forum and argue with them it wasnt me that said it  Since you are more of an expert I imagine.


ALso chelle do you have reading comprehension issues ? the man said if you are not going to help out dont respond to his thread i told him a simple harmless way to encourage a dog to bark and if pay you any attention you would see i dont agree with it because the dog is only 6 months old. I was only being respectful.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

Chelle exactly what are you calling bs? That some bloodlines produce dogs that are naturally very procective and dont need training? Sorry but it's true if you dont think so maybe you need to do more research. I am not saying every single dog will be that way or even most dogs but there are good lines out there that product naturally protective dogs that dont need training for what this man wants.


----------



## rblanshan (Jun 23, 2011)

If you raise your dog with your family (letting them sleep inside and feeling like part of the family), they will bond with you tremendously. This is turn will cause the dog to at least bark and give warning should someone try to enter your house. This should be enough to make someone think twice about entering. I have had my dog 3-4 months now. She's 18 months and hasn't had a stable life. However, I absolutely adore her and she adores me and my family. She has only barked twice for no reason. The first time, the next morning I found someone had flipped the switch on my breaker box, in effect disabling the security alarm. I truly feel that the person decided not to come back later that night because they heard her deep, scary bark. The second time she barked, the neighbor was on the common property line between our houses. Point is, she does guard the house, without any training, because she is part of the family and this breed is naturally protective of their family. Let the dog sleep in the house. Once it's old enough to have free reign, should someone decide to try and break in, it won't matter where in the house the person enters, the dog will know and will alert you. If you have the dog in the back yard, and someone tries to come in from the front...not much the dog can do and you might not wake up to the barking. However, if the dog is inside and starts barking, you will hear it. All of this will be accomplished by making the dog a family dog. I'm not saying it will attack, but it should definitely bark it's head off scaring the intruder and alerting you. A well rounded, stable GS (loved by it's family, excercised properly, ect.) is a natural guard dog...not attack dog, but guard/alert dog.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

I agree with what others have said though a dog can't really protect unless its inside with you a dog left outside will be fed poison or something dog must be in the house with you.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

pets4life said:


> ALso chelle do you have reading comprehension issues ? the man said if you are not going to help out dont respond to his thread i told him a simple harmless way to encourage a dog to bark and if pay you any attention you would see i dont agree with it because the dog is only 6 months old. I was only being respectful.


As a matter of fact, while trying to read your posts and those of the OP, I am indeed having some comprehension issues. They're a little difficult to understand at times.


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

No offense to anyone but my rottie is a stay outside dog and she is a big baby lol who would probably let anyone come in the yard lol I don't think keeping them inside or outside really matters.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

I'll echo what others have said, GSDs tend to bond strongly and have a natural inclination to alert by barking. At least mine does. He watches EVERYTHING and will alert when someone has the audacity (in his mind) to set foot on his territory. He comes unglued and puts on quite a show, oddly no hackles, just lots of flashing teeth and that deep disturbing bark. It works, oh boy does it work...I used to get calls from the meter reader a day in advance so I could make sure Banjo was contained. I was the first person in my county to get a remote read meter because of Banjo. Would he engage? I really don't know, I think if maybe I was involved he might or he felt trapped then he might. I hope not, as I do not want him to get hurt or killed.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Warrior09 said:


> No offense to anyone but my rottie is a stay outside dog and she is a big baby lol who would probably let anyone come in the yard lol I don't think keeping them inside or outside really matters.


No offense, but I think you just proved everybody's point.  Inside dog= strongly protective of home and family. Outside dog= no real motivation to guard or protect. Of course there's a lot more to it than that, but in general a dog kept inside the house will be inclined to at least alert bark.


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

Treat your GSD as an alarm system and a shotgun as home defense.


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

Emoore said:


> No offense, but I think you just proved everybody's point.  Inside dog= strongly protective of home and family. Outside dog= no real motivation to guard or protect. Of course there's a lot more to it than that, but in general a dog kept inside the house will be inclined to at least alert bark.


True, but my first gsd was a protective dog he barked to let us know some1 was out there but when we came out he shut up and stayed by ourside. He was vicious but he could sense if some1 was a threat or not. He stayed outside his whole life also too. It just depends on their attitude really. The best advice to any1 is to not train their loved ones to be a guard dog bc like some of them said its a load gun and it could explode any moment on any one innocent or not.


----------



## Kyad02 (Oct 21, 2011)

Most German Shepherds have to be trained to NOT be overly aggresive to strangers. They are naturally protective of thier home and family.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> yes i think he has the temperament


Start by having your dog EVALUATED by a professional to see whether he actually has the temperament to do this kind of training. 

Although Kyad feels that "most Shepherds have to be trained not to be overly aggressive with strangers", that has NEVER been my experience with well-bred German Shepherds who had good, stable temperaments.

The only instances where I've met dogs that had to be trained not to be "aggressive" with strangers have been when the dog was weak-nerved and fear aggressive. I very often see this type of dog advertised as "great guard dogs" and being "very protective", when, in fact, they're just very scared and undersocialized and the only response they can offer in a situation that frightens them is to bark, lunge, and act "aggressively". 

This latter type of dog, by the way, is the kind of dog you do NOT want to become a guard dog / protection dog. You need to start out with a dog that is solid in nerve and well-socialized with people and situations. Which is why you need a knowledgeable trainer to evaluate your dog for suitability.



> and i have no money for the training


Save up the money. Protection training isn't something you do at home.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

emoore said:


> no offense, but i think you just proved everybody's point.  inside dog= strongly protective of home and family. Outside dog= no real motivation to guard or protect. Of course there's a lot more to it than that, but in general a dog kept inside the house will be inclined to at least alert bark.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Has the OP answered the question about if he has two dogs or what ages? Anyone?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Kyad02 said:


> Most German Shepherds have to be trained to NOT be overly aggresive to strangers. They are naturally protective of thier home and family.


Most GSD's need to be trained not to be aggressive towards strangers? Where are you getting that info from or is that just your opinion?

Has the state of this breed really gotten to the point where this is true? I really hope not.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Warrior09 said:


> True, but my first gsd was a protective dog he barked to let us know some1 was out there but when we came out he shut up and stayed by ourside. *He was vicious* but he could sense if some1 was a threat or not. He stayed outside his whole life also too. It just depends on their attitude really. The best advice to any1 is to not train their loved ones to be a guard dog bc like some of them said its a load gun and it could explode any moment on any one innocent or not.


 
And this was good - Why?


----------



## Alishan86 (Oct 30, 2011)

Andrew, I got my first GSD when he was 5 months old... and at about 11 months old he automatically became an incredible guard dog !... I haven't got through and formal training or anything... Its just instinct. Whenever a stranger comes to the house... WOW!... that is a sight to see... VERY intimidating... 

And last night he heard something outside... he let out a couple good barks and just sat in front of the front door looking out the window for about 15 minutes constantly growling... wow... these dogs are just amazng!... yours is young but wait a few months and you'll see !...


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Alishan86 said:


> Andrew, I got my first GSD when he was 5 months old... and at about 11 months old he automatically became an incredible guard dog !... I haven't got through and formal training or anything... Its just instinct. *Whenever a stranger comes to the house... WOW!... that is a sight to see... VERY intimidating...*
> 
> And last night he heard something outside... he let out a couple good barks and just sat in front of the front door looking out the window for about 15 minutes constantly growling... wow... these dogs are just amazng!... yours is young but wait a few months and you'll see !...


 
BUT, what happens when you decide the stranger is ok and let him into your house? Is your dog social with him/her? OR do you have to lock your "guard" dog in the bedroom?


----------



## Alishan86 (Oct 30, 2011)

codmaster said:


> BUT, what happens when you decide the stranger is ok and let him into your house? Is your dog social with him/her? OR do you have to lock your "guard" dog in the bedroom?


 


First i'l say this, whenever we are outside the house on walks, runs etc, he never barks at anyone... its only when we are home that his guard mode is on. So if I know a stranger or friend is coming over that my dog has not met before, I 'll have to take the dog outside on neutral territory like the drive way or something and have the individual walk inside the house with me and the dog. So my dog knows all is ok. 


But, if a stranger stops by unexpected and plans on being in the house, I have to put Bud in the garage for the time being.


----------



## Goose (Jul 21, 2011)

Andrew_C said:


> he is 6 months right now ..i know he is still a pup ..he is a male..yes i think he has the temperament ..and i have no money for the training ..Any suggestions?


 
I live in Long Beach, CA. So Cal, just like you. Go to your local city and they will have dog classes. A 8 week (1 hour every week) basic course with the City of Long Beach was $83. If you can't afford that, then you're going to struggle affording your GSD. Hope this helps!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Hard to tell if this is a trolling thread. OP seems to have lost interest in all the good and sincere responses.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Alishan86 said:


> First i'l say this, whenever we are outside the house on walks, runs etc, he never barks at anyone... its only when we are home that his guard mode is on. *So if I know a stranger or friend is coming over that my dog has not met before, I 'll have to take the dog outside on neutral territory like the drive way or something and have the individual walk inside the house with me and the dog. So my dog knows all is ok.
> 
> 
> But, if a stranger stops by unexpected and plans on being in the house, I have to put Bud in the garage for the time being.*


If you have to do any of this especially the last part, that is not a good guard dog.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I have a hard barker and boy does he sound big and scary! That is all I really need. I am thinking about putting a sign on my door that says "Caution: K9". That should be enough to stop anyone with a normal sense of self preservation from breaking in.


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

For at LEAST the first year of a dog's life I'd recommend that they go almost everywhere with you, and meet as many people in social situations as is possible. We take our pups to obedience classes (they aren't that expensive) sit outside groceries, visit nursing homes and hospitals etc. By being socialized to what's "normal" they're less reactive around the house and don't bark at every leaf that falls.

A common misconception is that dogs who are barky @ strangers make the best guard dogs. A well socialized dog with the correct temperament will be better, and not be a liability to you.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

I am a little confused reading through some of these responses. A guard dog would not wag its tail when a stranger entered its home. So what's with the responses that a dog that doesn't allow strangers in isn't a guard dog? He may very well be a liability, but he is guarding all right. 

My dogs are not friendly with strangers. When an unknown person comes near my home my boys are growling and barking. 

One time a car with 3 men in it pulled up to me while I was walking my GSD, actually they pulled up to the curb and started getting out, one of the guys said-you have money lady? And my GSD lunged at him growling and those guys ran into their car and left quick. So, no my dogs aren't friendly with strangers, and that is fine by me.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

OP, 6 months old is generally too young for your dog to "guard". The instinct to do so, if present, will begin around a year-maybe slightly sooner, and fully there by maturity, which is approximately 2 years old, and varies from dog to dog.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> I am a little confused reading through some of these responses. A guard dog would not wag its tail when a stranger entered its home. So what's with the responses that a dog that doesn't allow strangers in isn't a guard dog? He may very well be a liability, but he is guarding all right.
> 
> My dogs are not friendly with strangers. When an unknown person comes near my home my boys are growling and barking.
> 
> One time a car with 3 men in it pulled up to me while I was walking my GSD, actually they pulled up to the curb and started getting out, one of the guys said-you have money lady? And my GSD lunged at him growling and those guys ran into their car and left quick. So, no my dogs aren't friendly with strangers, and that is fine by me.


But you shouldn't have to put your dog in the garage or separate room with guests. You should be able to trust your dog with guests without having to do that. I can trust my dogs around guests. My parents had friends over last December that they have never met before, so they were strangers to my dogs. My dogs went up to them and sniffed them, but kept an eye on them.Once my dogs were comfortable they were alot more accepting of them and were playful and sweet.

My dogs bark to alert us when the door is closed. No lunging or anything. My dogs are aloof around new people/strangers, but they don't lunge or bark at them. I have walked Molly & Tanner and both are very alert(especially at night) if they see someone they sense isn't good they will watch them, and if the person comes closer they will growl, and if need be they will bark and growl.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Alishan86 said:


> .....But, if a stranger stops by unexpected and plans on being in the house, I have to put Bud in the garage for the time being.


Yikes. I wouldn't be willing to do this AT ALL. I don't know diddly about guard dogs, but I would think an honestly well trained, true guard dog will back down when told to do so and the owner should be the one to tell the dog to do so and insist he does....

I bet your UPS driver hates you!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

chelle said:


> Yikes. I wouldn't be willing to do this AT ALL. I don't know diddly about guard dogs, but I would think an honestly well trained, true guard dog will back down when told to do so and the owner should be the one to tell the dog to do so and insist he does....


I've only been around a few dogs trained for personal protection and they don't do much of anything if the owner (also a trainer) is around. They don't bark when we pull in the driveway and there's no growling. They don't move towards us. They just watch. I can't explain it but they're actually scarier than a dog that's barking.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

A true guard dog (trained or natural) has an amazing sense of discrimination as well as an amazing obedience capability - AND is trustworthy among friendly strangers. Aloof most of the time certainly but you shouldn't ever need to lock them up when people come by your house.

Kind of difficult for a dog to protect you from the bedroom, isn't it?

I have been around two PPD a lot in my life - one personal and one police K9. You would never know either one was a "attack" trained (far beyond even a Sch3 level of protection). Both were pretty friendly and certainly would you to enter their house (owner was present of course!). These were true protection dogs!


----------



## Alishan86 (Oct 30, 2011)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> If you have to do any of this especially the last part, that is not a good guard dog.


 
Hes only a year old and I'm not a dog trainer or anything. Its my first dog and I have no complaints.


----------



## Alishan86 (Oct 30, 2011)

chelle said:


> Yikes. I wouldn't be willing to do this AT ALL. I don't know diddly about guard dogs, but I would think an honestly well trained, true guard dog will back down when told to do so and the owner should be the one to tell the dog to do so and insist he does....
> 
> I bet your UPS driver hates you!


 

Right, a well trained dog would back down. He's only a year old and its my first dog ever so I'm still learning as I go. I have no complaints. And yes, the dominos dilivery guy does


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

codmaster said:


> And this was good - Why?


It was a typo error he *Wasn't *vicious. sorry


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

Just some advice OP... from somebody that thought they wanted a guard dog.

Op your dog is still young. You have time to train him to be an awesome dog. Isn't that what you want more? Not a dog that is scary for vistors to come over....but one that listens to you and amazes your friends? I personally think a dog is GREAT...when I go visit someone and their dog is sitting by their leg, well behaved. I think it's great when the owner tells the dog to go lay down...and they go over to their pillow and lay and after a few minutes they release their dog and it comes up to me and greets me calmly. 

Most dogs will bark when stangers come up. There has to be a fine balance between an alert dog and a wild beast. The dog has to trust their owners decisions on company.

My oldest has bad behaviors when guest come over. BUT it has gotten better. After his 30 seconds of barking, he usually just wiggles around their legs like a cat. 

For the record........all 3 of mine sleep in my bedroom with me. I have a huge box fan that I use every night (even during snow storms) One night, the senior class decided to decorate our house with toilet paper during senior week. They must have been out there awhile b/c they got everything. Even by our bedroom window. Not one peep from 3 GSD's.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

Unless your dog is the ultimate canine social butterfly you can pretty much assume that there will be times when people who are "strangers" to your dog BUT not to you will enter your home.
I just couldn't have a dog that went crazy at "strangers" as one day that "stranger " is going to be someone I hold dear and they will never visit me again.
Having to lock your dog away is dangerous in my opinion and is not a guard dog. For me a bark to let me know someone has arrived is all the guarding I ever want and for the most part will ever need.
I certainly don't want my dog to feel he has to rip someones arm off cause he doesn't know them.....that would make me very nervous......as well as all my friends and family.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

There are all kinds of ppds. NO set definition. Some are just sharper than others and some are more stable and trust worthy around strangers. Some are more of a liability. That is why a lot of trainers you will see will be very picky who they accept for training and who they will reject a lot of times. A lot of ppd will act on their own when their owner is threatend. For example someone runs up behind you or starts getting loud and aggressive with you etc.. Some are trained not to do it. This all depends on the dog and training and trainer. Some dogs wont get defensive till you start beating down their owner or them while some dogs will get defensive if u give them a nasty eye stare. Some dogs need a lot of training in pp to engage while some dogs it is very easy to get them to bite (no equipment on hidden sleeves)(natural civil dogs) so the main work is teaching good outs and teaching good OB and teaching them to be safe in public so the dog can be taken everywhere with their owners and be a safe dog in all areas. JMHO From what i have seen in training. I also have a good friend who has taught pp on west coast in the vancouver area for about 10 years his main focus is bandogs but he has taught many shepherds.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

sparra said:


> Unless your dog is the ultimate canine social butterfly you can pretty much assume that there will be times when people who are "strangers" to your dog BUT not to you will enter your home.
> I just couldn't have a dog that went crazy at "strangers" as one day that "stranger " is going to be someone I hold dear and they will never visit me again.
> Having to lock your dog away is dangerous in my opinion and is not a guard dog. For me a bark to let me know someone has arrived is all the guarding I ever want and for the most part will ever need.
> I certainly don't want my dog to feel he has to rip someones arm off cause he doesn't know them.....that would make me very nervous......as well as all my friends and family.


Very true. I agree completely.


----------



## Ben Talos (Sep 21, 2013)

*Be Responsible*

I really hate to read threads like this. My GSD came from a dogs home and was about to be put down for being too vicious. They only let me take the dog because I lied and told them I used to be a dog handler in the army. I had worked with dogs in the army but I wasn't actually a handler. However before I took the dog they had already ground down the tops of his teeth and to this day his teeth are sensitive. He was about 2 1/2 when I got him. This is not a vicious dog he is simply a dog who had a bad owner who was more interested him turning him into a vicious guard dog than a well adjusted animal. It took me about 2 years to properly socialise this animal and feel safe to have him in the company of people. If you train a dog badly for viciousness it is not easy to undo and if you find you cant actually handle the monster you have created its most likely the animal will be destroyed.

German shepherds raised properly and socialised properly are all the guard dog you will ever need without any training as their natural instinct will be to protect both you and your home [Unless of course you keep it locked outside]. Dogs trained to bark at any noise are an annoyance to your neighbours and nervous animals they will protect nothing. 

The mere presence of a GSD will stop intruders, all you really need to do is not have every idiot in the street petting him and telling them all how friendly he is. Most the locals round here walk on the other side of the street when they see Wispa because when they ask to pet him I tell them he's not friendly. That may no longer be true but as I also live in an area with a lot of break ins its not something I am going to advertise. My dog is called Wispa because he rarely barks, something my neighbours appreciate yet no one has ever tried to walk in my house uninvited.


----------

